# 26 inches of largemouth



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Went out to the front lake and tried some topwater. Ended up with 26" total for three bass.   Bet you thought I caught a Hawg.  This hot dry weather has really slowed things down. The lake is spring fed but is down about a foot which rarely happens. Have not caught a decent bass in over two weeks. The fish even feel warm but they are in good condition and have nice round stomach area.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

shortdrift

keep em coming and thanks for reelin me in!

banker


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You had me fooled. 


> they are in good condition and have nice round stomach area.


I think that may be going around, as I have a touch of it too.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just goes to show we, older guys, have lots of time to think these things up. Nice post Ron  :B


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> they are in good condition and have nice round stomach area.


 were you at the pond,or the maternity ward?   
dale,at his age,it's amazing that he can think at all


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Teasing is not nice  Well......never mind


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Not fair old man, not fair.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Good one. Thought I would be reading a description of catching a hawg  .


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Were those "bull" largemouth???


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It almost sounds like he is complaining about stepping out his front door in the heat of summer and catching bass on top water lures


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Hooked me also. 
Shows how easy we fisherman are.

Capt - Hook


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Yep you landed me. I am a firm believer that we should help the elderly. Next time you head out call one of us youngens and we will come over and catch those fish. We would not want you to hurt your arm or even your thumb when you went to lip those bass. I am just trying to help our older generation, we all should take care of them. Hey for that fact just tell us were you fish and you can set at home in the rocker watching the Price is rite and we will take a few pictures for you. hehehehhehehe


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep set the hook on me also  Ya old fart


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

i got all excited!


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

sounds like maternity ward


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Way to set the hook. I think you broke by jaw....


----------

